# Scarborough Reef



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Howdy guys.
I've seen a fair few reports on yak-fishers getting snapper and squire off Scarborough in a shallow reef somewhere out there. Was wondering whereabouts this reef was and what sort of equipment I'd need if I was going to try and fish it. For example, is it very far out? Would I need standard offshore safety gear? E-pirb, flares etc? Would I need a GPS to find the reef?
My yak is a viking nemo about 3.3m, I think I might be a bit ambitious to want to head offshore but any info will help for when I get an upgrade 

Cheers.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Anywhere from margate to scarborough has snapper if you have a sounder look for rubble or changes in depth on clear days you can see colour chjanges and just use markers on the shore for the next time you come back my bets fish have come in 6-12ft of water bait also works with live pike and squid the pick but mullet strips and pillies work fine too. I have also had success anchoring and burleying the fish to me using chook pellets and tuna oil etc as the weather warms up expect to pick up a few small sharks if using bait the sweetlip will also start to appear too. You generally dont need to be more than 400m from the shore with 200m the norm. Trolling hardbodies also works very well.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome thanks heaps for the info guys. I always take my mobile in the dry bag so I think I'm set there, and my kayak is bright orange so its pretty hard to miss. Only thing I am lacking is a sounder. Would there be any point trying without one? Or you reckon I could paddle out from the Scarby boat ramp and luck out? Thanks again for the help 

Cheers.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

no need for a sounder if you paddle out from margate boat ramp to the first four markers and head north or south in line with those there are bits of rubble weed etc dont forget to fish in areas close to the markers


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Excellent! I'll be trying this out as soon as a nice windless day comes up. Think I just need to get myself some nice strong hooks and jig-heads. 
Thanks a heap for the help guys.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

All very useful info but I am a wimp. lol. I like to go out with someone who is familiar with an area when I am going somewhere new. lol. Basically, I am just a chatterbox and like to to have someone to talk to. Next time I visit my sister at scarborough I should take the yak down and give it a go.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hehe well I'll post up a date in the fishing trip sections when I plan on heading out. I like heading out solo but I usually fish estuaries so I think I'll make an exception for open water :lol:


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I was out there the other morning. Water was clear enough to see the structure clearly in 5m of water and apart from getting smoked once, there were some big bream as by-catch.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes tomca, the water does occasionally get quite clear there. When I lived there it only happened once from memory. lol. Only noticed it once. lol.


----------

